# si mette sempre a bordo pista



## divina

Ciao.

¿Cómo se diría "si mette sempre a bordo pista" en español?

Per anche Freddy non è male...peccato che se la fa con quella bresciana con tanta cellulite che si mette sempre a bordo pista il venerdì.

Aunque Freddy no baila mal, es una pena que lo haga con esa bresciana con tanta celulitis que siempre se mete en la pista (de baile) el viernes.

¿Qué les parece?

Grazie.


----------



## gatogab

divina said:


> Ciao.
> 
> ¿Cómo se diría "si mette sempre a bordo pista" en español?
> 
> *(Per)* *A*nche Freddy non è male...peccato che se la fa con quella bresciana con tanta cellulite che si mette sempre a bordo pista il venerdì.
> 
> *También Freddy es buenmozo (baila bien)*, es una pena que *tenga una relación *con esa bresciana con tanta celulitis que siempre se *pone* *en la orilla de la pista* (de baile) el viernes.
> 
> ¿Qué les parece?
> 
> Grazie.


 
Así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so se per anche si possa intendere caderas... como caderas Freddy no está mal...


----------



## Neuromante

Tampoco Freddy está mal... que pena que esté liado con esa bresciana con un montón de celulitis que los viernes se pone/coloca siempre al borde de la pista.


Van a aparece muchas más formas, que no por nada es una frase coloquial y cada uno tendrá una forma de decirla y de interpretar el original. Pero pongas lo que pongas, yo te aconsejaría que "los viernes" lo adelantaras


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Non so se per anche si possa intendere caderas... como caderas Freddy no está mal...


*Per anche Freddy non è male... = **Como caderas, Freddy anda por ahí nomás...*
Es muy posible, IS.
Esperemos qué nos dice Divina, ya que parece que se trata de gordos.


----------



## ursu-lab

divina said:


> Ciao.
> 
> ¿Cómo se diría "si mette sempre a bordo pista" en español?
> 
> Però* anche Freddy non è male... peccato che se la fa con quella bresciana con tanta cellulite che si mette sempre a bordo pista il venerdì.
> 
> Freddy tampoco está mal (en el texto italiano no dice "baila"), es una pena/lástima que tenga un ligue con esa bresciana con tanta celulitis que los viernes se coloca siempre al borde de la pista. (sembra la canzone "Colpa d'Alfredo" di Vasco )
> 
> ¿Qué les parece?
> 
> Grazie.



* Nel forum in questione (un forum di assatanate e ossessionate dai maschi caraibici, a quanto pare... ), a causa di un problema informatico, spesso non viene decodificato il carattere "ò".


----------



## 0scar

_Y tampoco Freddy está nada mal...lástima que ande con esa bresciana celulítica que siempre está en la pista los viernes._


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> _Y tampoco Freddy está nada mal...lástima que ande con esa bresciana celulítica  que siempre está en la pista los viernes._



Tienes razón.


----------



## 0scar

¿Pueden confirmar si _a bordo_ es _en el borde_ o _sobre _la pista?


----------



## ursu-lab

"a bordo pista" è la stessa cosa, ma più sintentica, di "sul bordo della pista".
Vuol dire che sta sul bordo (en el borde), cioè non a ballare ma a guardare chi sta ballando in pista, a mo' di spettatrice/osservatrice.
Stanno parlando di uomini dominicani che probabilmente intrattengono a turno le clienti del locale insegnando i passi dei balli latini. E, soprattutto, _altro_... 
È un forum veramente squallido...


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> ¿Pueden confirmar si _a bordo_ es _en el borde_ o _sobre _la pista?


 
Es por eso que usé *"orilla"* para no confundirla con *"abordo"* (abordar la pista).


----------



## Neuromante

Pero es que "orilla" significa otra cosa, hace falta un mar o algo similar para usar "orilla"


----------



## divina

0scar said:


> ¿Pueden confirmar si _a bordo_ es _en el borde_ o _sobre _la pista?



Esto es lo que quería saber yo.


----------



## Neuromante

Gatogab:
Google NUNCA será una referencia válida. Si es que aparece hasta tu entrada de allí arriba.

Lo único que encuentras en Google son los errores de todo el mundo.


----------



## Neuromante

No me hace falta. No hay que demostrar algo que salta a la vista y de lo que el foro está lleno de ejemplos, en discusiones en las que tú mismo has participado. 

Google NO es un referente válido.

"Orilla" NO significa eso.

No hay que explicar esas cosas. Se saben.

PUNTO




Si "orilla" NO significa lo que tú has puesto que significa creo que eres tú, con argumentos *más serios* que Google, quien debe demostrar que si lo significa. Por que eres tú quien está seco en cuestión de argumentos. El único que veo es que hay otras personas que cometen tu mismo error. Si es que se trata de un error y no de tus mundialmente famosas ganas de ser el centro de atención.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*


> *Gentili utenti,
> 
> Come abbiamo avuto modo di discutere a livello generale, le occorrenze di google o altri motori di ricerca vanno prese come semplice aiuto, supporto, rinforzo a una regola grammaticale o d'uso.
> Vi prego di leggere questa interessante discussione in proposito: Google numbers (again)
> Detto questo, non dovete dimenticare le normali regole di buona creanza e di cordialità che chiediamo a voi tutti di sottoscrivere al momento di aprire un'utenza su WordReference.
> I problemi privati rimangano privati, le soluzioni linguistiche e lessicali vadano motivate adeguatamente, lo spirito collaborativo e di assistenza prevalga su tutto il resto.
> 
> Da ultimo, ciò che si tiene e ciò che viene cancellato viene deciso collegialmente dalla squadra di moderazione.
> 
> Può ora proseguire la discussione su "si mette sempre a bordo pista".
> 
> Un saluto.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------



## honeyheart

divina said:


> ¿Cómo se diría "si mette sempre a bordo pista" en español?





0scar said:


> ¿Pueden confirmar si _a bordo_ es _en el borde_ o _sobre _la pista?





ursu-lab said:


> Vuol dire che sta sul bordo (en el borde), cioè non a ballare ma a guardare chi sta ballando in pista


En mi país diríamos:_ "se pone siempre al costado de la pista"_.


----------

